# Is a muzzle needed on ferry?



## larchwood (Dec 6, 2010)

We are taking our 2 labradors on the Superfast ferry from Bari to Igoumenitsa camping on board. The Superfast website says dogs must be muzzled whilst on board. I don't think our dogs will be very keen! Has anyone any experience of taking dogs on Superfast ferries and whether muzzles were required?

Dave


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

experience around venice.... yes. And they made me pay for a seat and i m fluent in italian.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sometimes we worry more about our dogs wearing muzzles than they do  
Of course it is strange to them but if you introduce a muzzle slowly and carefully the dog should come to accept it.

Try just leaving the muzzle on the floor and scattering treats around it so the dog investigates the muzzle.

Once happy with that then smear peanut butter or cream cheese on the inside of the muzzle and then just hold it while the dog licks it clean. This may entail the dog putting its nose inside the muzzle but do not be tempted to slap the muzzle on at this stage. Just repeat until you think the dog is ambivilant about the muzzle. 

Once this has happened you could fix it on for just a few seconds while the dog licks the cheese. Slowly increase the amount of time spent in the muzzle and always be very upbeat and positive while the dog is wearing it.

Greyhounds, and Whippets that race, love their muzzles because it means they are going to have fun!

The Baskerville is a good brand if you need to get one.

Hope this helps.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

No, generally there is no need for dogs to be muzzled, especially if kept on a lead and well behaved, on the one hand, on the other if it is a term of your conditions of carriage which you have accepted and signed up to at booking then if you don't they may refuse to carry you, so yes.

Well you did ask and there are two answers.

The real question is will they work and stay on?

We put them on for BF to Bilbao and by the time we have got them up to the pet cabins they are always off.

Little buggers, 3 jack russells!


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

thieawin said:


> We put them on for BF to Bilbao and by the time we have got them up to the pet cabins they are always off.
> 
> Little buggers, 3 jack russells!


Strangely, the BF website pictures of the Cap Finestere show a woman happily walking her un-muzzled dog around the deck while two grinning passengers look on from the comfort of their reclining chairs. 
I might email BF and enquire if their policy is now no muzzles as portrayed in their advertisement.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We carry a muzzle and although the Brittany ferry from Santander did 

state a muzzle needed, no one that we saw used one, so neither did 

we

Just carry it to ensure we can comply if necessary or if we come across an unusual circumstance and feel we would need yo use it

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like its all typically French then lol!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Haven't been on the Bari route but have been on a few of the longer Italy/Greece crossings camping on board and seen a few excercising their dogs on the camping deck without muzzles, it didn't seem to bother anyone.

Could be wrong but maybe the muzzle restriction is for when on the main decks where all the shops and facilities are ?

Either way though, if its in the terms of carriage then I'd take some just in case, not a dog owner, how much do muzzles cost?

pete


----------

